# IT'S CURTAINS for the Chariot



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Well, it's not my best work.......

I used those little muffin cups my wife uses to make little cup cakes. I used Large grade paper clips for the upper rods. I will probably re-do them before it's over, but they will do for now. I like them better than the plastic ones. I'm still struggeling with what to do with the long curtains that sweep across the mid sections though. Any ideas?


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Clever idea. Very clever.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

BRILLIANT! they already have the pleats in them! and they're a little beefier than just foil alone!

that's thinking out of the box - and into the muffin tin!

Kudos!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

you are the man!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats cool. PLUS you get to have a snack!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

They look great, very nice work...... That poor cup cake......


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

All the sweet green icing flowing down - Someone left a cake out in the rain - and I don't think that I can take it, cuz it took so long to bake it, and I'll never have that recipe again! OH NO! he he he. Couln't resist. Good ole Jimmy Webb, Rex Harrison and Donna Summer.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

how did you attach them? what type of glue?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

j2man said:


> All the sweet green icing flowing down - Someone left a cake out in the rain - and I don't think that I can take it, cuz it took so long to bake it, and I'll never have that recipe again! OH NO! he he he. Couln't resist. Good ole Jimmy Webb, *Rex Harrison* and Donna Summer.


That would be Richard Harris. 










And speaking of Richard Harris, brilliant idea on the curtains - but do they attract ants?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

My friend ever the Diehard Waylon Jennings fan had a verison sung by Waylon himself.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

They look GREAT!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

O.K. here's the tacky truth about the curtains. I took a heated push pin and seared a tiny hole on the left and right of the upper portion of the window. I worked them large enough for the ends of the paper clips to fit snuggly. I used model window glue to hold them firmly. I spray painted and hand painted the cup cake molds. I glued one on each end (two together) After they dried, I cut them. The were already in the shape they needed to be after the cut. I then took a drinking straw and clipped a small section. I pressed it and carefully slid them over one end of the pleat all the way down to cover the glued section. I then glued that into place. I then painted it. After it dried, i slid the curtain under the curtain rod, then glued the outside of the curtain to the paperclip rod. If you work with the cup cake mold while it is still damp, it is more difficult to manipulate. I have no patience, so they could have been a lot smoother had I let them dry completely. That window making glue is awesome. It also holds my canopy in place. It is also easy to remove later if you decide to make changes..........


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great Job J2 :wave: Very innovative!!

What did you you use for the "snap-in panels" in the upper corners? I've been trying to think of something that wouldn't look tacky or like something from the "... south end of a north bound kangaroo ... " _Matthew Quigly_.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I just glued the out edges of each pleat to the rod so that it looked like they would slide shut............The outermost part of the curtan can be glued into the round of the rod.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Those look fantastic! Very nice job.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

j2man said:


> ... I have no patience, so they could have been a lot smoother had I let them dry completely...


 
"Patience is the step-sister to wisdom". - Fortune Cookie I once read.
However, I think you did a fine job nevertheless! :thumbsup:


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

If you use toenail clippers or something of that nature to snap the panel nodules off and then use a small drop of future or clear window glue, the nodules just look like window. They no longer show up where the snap together window fastened.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Outstanding...:thumbsup: 

What a great idea... J2 :wave: I've yet to start my chariot whilst I finish off some other projects. So I'll just sit back and feed on the smorgasboard of wealth n knowledge that abounds here for tips n tricks like this.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Zorro said:


> That would be Richard Harris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voted #1 worst song of all time: "MacArthur Park" -Richard Harris


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

What can I say, when I was a teeny bopper, our school band played it with all the horns, piano, etc. At that time, we thought it was the coolest......


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Those look TERRIFIC!! What a brilliant idea, and they look perfect! 

I, too, though, and curious as to what you used for the silver panels in the upper part of the dome, that in the 1/1 Chariot are some kind of snap on cloth panels.... Yours look perfect.


----------

